# When will the clearance sales begin?



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I hope you're not talking Micheals because I think their stuff is mostly gone. My guess is a lot of the general stores are clearing already.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was in a Walgreen's near me today & they had some large props 75% off already & the giant spiders 50% off.....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Was going to say, seeing the sales at most stores except for places like WalMart and Target who usually start day after.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was mostly talking about places like Walmart, Target, Kmart, Walgreens, etc. I know none of the craft stores have anything worthwhile left. They're in full Christmas mode by now. I was in a Walgreens a few days ago and nothing was on any kind of big sale. I'll have to go back and check again soon! There are some little things I would like to get at Walmart and Target, so I'm trying to figure out the best day to go and load up. Last year, I got about six of those 3 ft skeletons at Walmart for $4 each and they still had a ton left. This year I want to get some of those little black light spotlights. I'm hoping to get some of the cute ceramic pumpkin things at Target, if there are any left. Like the cookie jar and salt and pepper shakers. Oh, and one of those really cute bat pillows


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Target had 30% off on some stuff when I was there last night.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I was in Walmart yesterday (Canada) and nothing was on sale!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Most stores here are desperate to be in FULL ON CHRISTMAS MODE (some already are like Home Depot & Michaels) so I'm guessing stuff is on sale already here. By Nov. 1 there won't be anything left but the sad remains of Halloween.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowes here clearanced out about 2 weeks ago but they didn't have much and 10% off doesn't count as "clearance" to me. Michaels had about a quarter of their stuff on clearance at 50% off, which is a good price... except I got everything I wanted at 50% off + 20% off coupon at the beginning of the month (same for Joann). Otherwise no on else does. The only thing I'm really going for is anything with a mister like the Walmart cauldrons, and Walmart's 10-pack glowsticks, which they will probably take away and put in the warehouse again, they never leave them out anymore. Though this year a lot of their merchandise has this year's Halloween date printed on it...


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Commenting here to get updates on sales. I wanna hit places like Walmart for blucky's and such.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

man My Walmarts had diddly for Halloween and never any bluckies...


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

LaBruja said:


> man My Walmarts had diddly for Halloween and never any bluckies...


If I recall correctly this year all the Walmart's I visited where I live all had blucky's.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I was in Walgreens today and nothing was on sale yet, except for gummy worms for .50


----------



## Wild Bill (Sep 8, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> I was in Walgreens today and nothing was on sale yet, except for gummy worms for .50


LOL!!!! Gummy worms! Hope you loaded up.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from World Market - Halloween is now 40% off. If you're a "World Market Explorer", you should have gotten a 10% off entire purchase coupon that's good through Halloween within the past week, so that will make it all 50% off.

I'm really upset that the Martha Stewart pumpkin tub from Grandin Road is sold out for the year  I was really planning on getting it this year.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

The local Micheal's has most of their Halloween on 40%, with the Lemax moved out the front foyer sale area. Very little left. Haven't seen anything clearanced yet in the big box stores; they usually wait until the day or so before Halloween.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

GRandin Road- extra 40% off XXW53565 Stuff is selling out go go go!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah I went to homedeopt last night for some last minute things and it was absolutly all christmas it surprised me.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Walgreens by me still not on sale. No "big store" sales, but things are selling out.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

hollow said:


> GRandin Road- extra 40% off XXW53565 Stuff is selling out go go go!


Thanks for that! I just got one of those self-propelling brooms for $9! I also got the "Are You Afraid of the Dark" serving dish for $14.something. I thought it would also work if I ever decided to have a 90s Nickelodeon party


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got back from Target! All Halloween is 50% off, candy is 30% (I think). There's not much of the good stuff left, but I got everything I wanted!









Walmart is also 50% off. There really wasn't anything I wanted, except for the black light spotlights and there were a ton of them left.









K-mart was pretty pathetic, but it's 50% off, as well. I had to get back to go to class, but I might check out Walgreens and CVS later. I've already spent $90... but, hey! At least I didn't spend $180!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Went into my local Walgreens today and there was absolutely no Halloween decorations to be found anywhere, just a few bags of candy half off, did they really sell out of everything else before i got there around 6pm? kinda doubt it


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Got these at Walgreens on Tuesday 50% off....


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Party City started 75 percent off today.


----------

